# reusable jar label idea



## mamakatinmd (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been canning like crazy. There are some items that are hard to tell apart and need to be labeled. I hate putting labels on the glass of the jar. Too much work to scrub off each year. Most people print labels and put them on the lids cause you throw these away. I have been using tattler reusable lids for the past 4 years now.( I know there have been mixed reviews. I love mine and have had no seal failures) Since lids are reusable I don't want to put the label there either. My husband suggested making a jar sleeve that could be reused. I thought that was brilliant, but how. I remembered the big box of holey socks I have saved for rags. I cut the top elastic part of the sock off into 1" bands and wrote on them with a sharpie marker. Now the kids can tell the pizza sauce from the plain tomato sauce and the strawberry jelly from the raspberry. If they get dirty you can throw them in the washer (the labels not the kids!)


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you tried the ball dissolvable canning jar labels?


----------



## mamakatinmd (Aug 21, 2005)

I have not seen these in the stores here. I live very rural and what people in Toronto consider pretty far north. (Not me I consider Moosonee far north, have to get there by plane or train no roads. ). We do not always have the selection others do. I looked them up and amazon Canada does not sell them. I did find one site in Ontario that did but after shipping not sure is worth it. I like the idea of them for gift jars. I like that my solution is reusable, just not as pretty! I will keep my eye out for them when shopping though, Thanks for the tip.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I use these.

Color Coding Dots Label Pad

They come off in the dish water. You can get them in packs of mixed colors or solid colors.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We use a grease pen. It doesn't come off till you scrub it. We just write on the tattler lid with a red grease pen and it stays on till we scrub it off. Works great for us and is inexpensive.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I lucked out a while back and bought a bunch of file folder labels on clearance at Staples for 10 cents a package. They usually come off easily from the glass. I can get two "labels" per label by cutting them in half.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

An easy lable- tear a peice of paper bag,write on,dip in milk,put on jar. Comes off with water. I do this on my gallon jars filled with dry goods.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

You can still use a sharpie on the tattler lids. Just wipe the marker off with a bit of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use a sharpie to write on the jar. Rubs off with baking soda.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Painter's tape. Doesn't leave a sticky residue and peels off easily and you can actually read what is written on the tape.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

7thswan said:


> An easy lable- tear a peice of paper bag,write on,dip in milk,put on jar. Comes off with water. I do this on my gallon jars filled with dry goods.


Oh! This reminds me of when I was a kid.
My grandma tried this method and it did work good. 
Only thing was one day we came home to find her pantry ransacked by the puppy. Jars everywhere.


He had eaten EVERY ONE of those (goat milk soaked) labels off the jars.:heh:

I hadn't thought of that in years.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The sock cover would be great when transporting jars. I've still got tomatoes at Mom's, too bad I tossed all the holey socks last week.


----------

